# picture of dead shark off lake michigan!!!



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 2, 2009)

who would of guessed this even existed. i feel lucky being able to get this shot.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Sep 2, 2009)

Come on, I'm not the only that giggled when I first saw it.


----------



## BoostedHoo (Sep 2, 2009)

lol i chuckled...


----------



## itznfb (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks a little overexposed and maybe a touch out of focus.


----------



## mrs.hutch (Sep 2, 2009)

damn it i was hoping for a real live dead shark!!  i just watched a documentary about freshwater type 'sharks' and this got me all excited    

  way to crush the pregnant girl's hopes....   <excuse me while i go cry>      lol


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## chammer (Sep 2, 2009)

itznfb said:


> Looks a little overexposed and maybe a touch out of focus.



the horizon isnt level either, and its a little too centered. make sure you use the rule of 3rds!


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

itznfb said:


> Looks a little overexposed and maybe a touch out of focus.


I've noticed that images posted on this board are often soft yet elsewhere on the net and when posted on other boards they look fine.

I've given up trying to figure out why that is.  I just know that if an image looks a little soft on here, changes are it really isn't.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 2, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a little overexposed and maybe a touch out of focus.
> ...



Even externally hosted images? Or just attachments?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 2, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > I've given up trying to figure out why that is.  I just know that if an image looks a little soft on here, changes are it really isn't.
> ...


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

itznfb said:


> tharmsen said:
> 
> 
> > itznfb said:
> ...


I only use externally hosted images so I can't speak to attachments.  Here's an example:






Now look at the original here:  http://www.intempusphotography.com/photos/636110793_bkxDH-L.jpg

Open the link in a new browser window and put it next to the image above.  The site is resizing the image and in doing so it's killing the sharpness.


----------



## itznfb (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea. Now that you mention it there is actually an option in the vBulletin add-on they are using to re-sample the images for faster d/l. They must have that option enabled and I'm sure if they do that is what's causing it.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 2, 2009)

mrs.hutch said:


> real live dead shark!!


 
:scratch:

jk:greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 2, 2009)

D'oh! I almost feel like I've been rick-rolled!

 (Made me smile though!)


----------



## mrodgers (Sep 2, 2009)

inTempus said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > tharmsen said:
> ...


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> inTempus said:
> 
> 
> > itznfb said:
> ...


----------



## inTempus (Sep 2, 2009)

Apparently it's a Mac OSX / Firefox issue.  Here's XP and IE7 and Firefox 3.


----------



## chammer (Sep 2, 2009)

its hard to notice at first, but i do see the softness in her eyes and the wrinkles of the dress in comparison. weird indeed.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 2, 2009)

hehe :greenpbl: sorry for the disappointment of not having that real dead shark :hug::


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Sep 2, 2009)

chammer said:


> itznfb said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a little overexposed and maybe a touch out of focus.
> ...


 

those damn horizons get me everytime....i think the grid in my camera is off. :thumbup:


----------

